# Creepy/scary tombstone epitaphs



## Erebus

Where can I get some creepy epitaphs for the tombstones I am making? I have searched the web but everything comes up as humor. The only one I really liked so far was on a childs grave and it read:

Weep not Papa and Mama for me 
I am waiting in heaven for thee

I am looking for something that just gives you goosebumps when you read them.


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce

"Weep not Mom and Pop for me,
for soon I will be back for thee"

"If you read this little rhyme,
the corpse below on you will dine"

"If you read this little poem,
the corpse below you'll see at home."










"If this stone you stop to read,
the corpse below on you will feed."

"If these stones you stop to read,
the dead below on you will feed."

"We, the bones that are here, for yours we are waiting."

"The wind is my breath,
The darkness my soul,
The earth my embrace,
Await my return."

An old favorite...
"Remember friend as you walk by,
As you are now so once was I.
As I am now you will surely be,
Prepare thyself to follow me."

"As you are, I was; as I am, you will be"

"Death is a debt to nature due,
which I have paid...
and now must YOU!"

And a long one...
"Loneliness shalt thou know well,
while bound in your eternal Hell.
You'll lie and rot for all of time,
amidst the soil, the worms, the slime.

Death lies in wait for every man.
Do what you will, do what you can,
still will you end up in the ground
and utter not a single sound."


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here is a Shakespearean one (complete with odd spelling):

Good friend for Jesus sake forbeare,
To digg the dust encloased heare!
Blest be the man that spares these stones,
And curst be he that moves my bones


And some not so Shakespearean:

By me Mortality you're taught
Your days will pass like mine.
Eternity amazing thought,
Hangs on this thread of time


What you are reading o'er my bones
I've often read on other tombs.
And others soon will read of thee
What you are reading now of me


----------



## Uruk-Hai

I also tend toward the creepy or more realistic epitaphs rather than the humorous. Here's a few I've used or are planning on using taken from various sources.

"When I am dead and in my grave,
and all my bones are rotten.
While reading this you'll think of me
when I am long forgotten!"

"There are far worse things
awaiting man than death"

"Every living creature
on this earth dies alone"

"When there's no
more room in hell,
the dead shall
walk the earth."

"The worms crawl in
and the worms crawl out.
The ones that go in
are lean and thin.
The ones that crawl out
are fat and stout."


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Haunted Hot Sauce said:


> "Remember friend as you walk by,
> As you are now so once was I.
> As I am now you will surely be,
> Prepare thyself to follow me."





RoxyBlue said:


> Good friend for Jesus sake forbeare,
> To digg the dust encloased heare!
> Blest be the man that spares these stones,
> And curst be he that moves my bones


These two are my favorites!


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce

From Edgar Allan Poe's "Spirits of the Dead":

"The spirits of the dead, who stood
in life before thee, are again
in death around thee, and their will
shall overshadow thee; be still."


----------

